#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  И снова про Ламрим

## Инга Че

Пришла с собрания и снова возникли вопросы. 
1. Первый уровень боддхисаттвы и первая дхияна это одно и тоже?
2. Что такое недискурсивность?
3. Где взять текст три степени созерцания?
4. Что такое недискурсивное состояние?
5. Что такое пять преткновений?
6. Где взять текст уровни шравак?
7. Чем парамитаяна отличается от махаяны?
8. Что такое восемь контрфакторов?

----------


## Нико

> Пришла с собрания и снова возникли вопросы. 
> 1. Первый уровень боддхисаттвы и первая дхияна это одно и тоже?
> 2. Что такое недискурсивность?
> 3. Где взять текст три степени созерцания?
> 4. Что такое недискурсивное состояние?
> 5. Что такое пять преткновений?
> 6. Где взять текст уровни шравак?
> 7. Чем парамитаяна отличается от махаяны?
> 8. Что такое восемь контрфакторов?


А Вы ламрим-то, собственно, читали? Там про всё это есть))).

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> 1. Первый уровень боддхисаттвы и первая дхияна это одно и тоже?


Не одно и то же. 




> 2. Что такое недискурсивность?


Отсутствие умопостроений).




> 3. Где взять текст три степени созерцания?


Если Вы про текст Камалашилы, то примерно тут: http://buddhayana.ru/%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0...%B8%D1%8F.html




> 4. Что такое недискурсивное состояние?


Отсутствие умопостроений/умственных измышлений.




> 5. Что такое пять преткновений?


Пять изъянов при практике шаматхи (в ламриме подробно они описаны).




> 6. Где взять текст уровни шравак?


На сайте тхеравада.ру. )




> 7. Чем парамитаяна отличается от махаяны?


Ничем. Парамитаяна - есть махаяна, только в действии. )





> 8. Что такое восемь контрфакторов?


Восемь "противоядий" от пяти изъянов в практике шаматха.

----------

Ometoff (09.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016), Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> А Вы ламрим-то, собственно, читали? Там про всё это есть))).


Восновном слушаю )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Не одно и то же.


А какая разница? Что то? Что другое?

----------


## Инга Че

> На сайте тхеравада.ру. )


Улыбаюсь

----------


## Инга Че

> Ничем. Парамитаяна - есть махаяна, только в действии. )


Не поняла.

----------


## Инга Че

> Пять изъянов при практике шаматхи (в ламриме подробно они описаны).


Можете перечислить?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 7. Чем парамитаяна отличается от махаяны?


Парамитаяна = махаяна - мантраяна

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Восновном слушаю )))


У геше Нгаванга Тугдже? Что же у него за переводчик?

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Можете перечислить?


Слушайте, скачайте Ламрим Ченмо)))).

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Восемь "противоядий" от пяти изъянов в практике шаматха.


Перечислите пожалуйста.

----------


## Инга Че

> Если Вы про текст Камалашилы, то примерно тут: http://buddhayana.ru/%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0...%B8%D1%8F.html


Там нет этого текста там книга Медитация: буддийский путь покоя и прозрения

----------


## Нико

> Не поняла.


Махаяна: колесница бодхисаттв. Есть бодхичитта устремления (помысел о достижении состоянии будды ради блага всех живых существ), и есть бодхичитта действия, когда мы практикуем 6 парамит. Парамитаяна относится ко второму виду бодхичитты, но при этом включена в Махаяну.

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Парамитаяна = махаяна - мантраяна


То есть типа сутраяна?

----------


## Инга Че

> У геше Нгаванга Тугдже? Что же у него за переводчик?


Нет. У гецуля Еше Лег Цог

----------


## Нико

> Там нет этого текста там книга Медитация: буддийский путь покоя и прозрения


http://www.koob.ru/kamalashila/

Не?)

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Слушайте, скачайте Ламрим Ченмо)))).


Уже советовали в ПДФ не читается или некачапется (((

----------


## Нико

> Нет. У гецуля Еше Лег Цог


Это кто?

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Махаяна: колесница бодхисаттв. Есть бодхичитта устремления (помысел о достижении состоянии будды ради блага всех живых существ), и есть бодхичитта действия, когда мы практикуем 6 парамит. Парамитаяна относится ко второму виду бодхичитты, но при этом включена в Махаяну.


Поняла!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Нико

> То есть типа сутраяна?


Махаяна вообще-то включает в себя Ваджраяну).

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> http://www.koob.ru/kamalashila/
> 
> Не?)


Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Скачиваю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Нико (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Это кто?


Русский буддийский монах.

----------


## Нико

> Русский буддийский монах.


Из Бурятии или Калмыкии?

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Из Бурятии или Калмыкии?


Из Кузбасса

----------


## Нико

> Из Кузбасса


И в каком городе он наставляет по ламриму?

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> И в каком городе он наставляет по ламриму?


В нашем

----------


## Нико

> В нашем


А ваш как называется?

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> А ваш как называется?


Киселевск

----------


## Нико

> Киселевск


Ну, я очень рада, что в Киселевске тоже есть Дхарма!)

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

Ну назовите пять преткновений?

----------


## Инга Че

> Ну, я очень рада, что в Киселевске тоже есть Дхарма!)


Ну ващето он сам родом из Ленинска-Кузнецкого там у него и община, а учился в Бурятии.

----------


## Нико

> Ну назовите пять преткновений?


Странно, что Вы не поняли это из его лекции).

----------


## Нико

> Ну назовите пять преткновений?


Сосредоточение достигается посредством устранения пяти изъянов, от которых существуют восемь противоядий. В труде Майтрейи «Различение срединного пути и крайностей» сказано:

Оно возникает вследствие применения восьми
Деяний (противоядий), устраняющих пять изъянов.
В чем заключаются эти пять изъянов? Вот они:

1. Лень.
2. Отсутствие памяти о наставлениях, то есть забывчивость по отношению к объекту медитации.

3. Вялость и возбужденность (если рассматривать их по отдельности, получится шесть изъянов).

4. Неприменение противоядий при возникновении вялости или возбужденности.

5. Продолжение применения противоядий, когда вялости или возбужденности уже нет.

Для устранения этих пяти изъянов предписывают использовать восемь противоядий. Первые четыре относятся к лени — это вера, устремление, воодушевление и податливость. В начале практики невозможно достичь податливости ума, так как она несовместима с порождением негативных психофизических состояний. Напротив, достигнув податливости, ваш ум становится крайне восприимчив к добродетели. Таким образом, податливость ума можно обрести лишь после продолжительной медитации. Но и в начале не вредно размышлять о ценности этого качества. Итак, первое противоядие — это вера в достоинства сосредоточения. Когда есть вера, возникает и устремление к практике сосредоточения. А при наличии устремления появляется воодушевление в достижении сосредоточения. Таковы четыре противоядия от лени.

Чтобы устранить такой изъян, как склонность забывать объект медитации, необходимо развивать внимательность. Хотя внимательность также применима и как противоядие от вялости и возбужденности ума, основным противоядием от этих изъянов является бдительность. Затем в качестве противоядия от неприменения противоядий, устраняющих вялость или возбужденность, необходимо просто применение — ментальный фактор намерения, посредством которого применяются противоядия. Наконец, в качестве противоядия от чрезмерного применения противоядий, когда вялость или возбужденность уже устранены, следует привести свой ум в состояние равностности, чтобы прекратить применение этих противоядий.

_Его Святейшество Далай-лама, Гарвардские лекции._

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016), Инга Че (09.01.2016), Сергей Пара (23.02.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Странно, что Вы не поняли это из его лекции).


Я конспектировала, а по условию процесса сначала читают, наверно, абзац, потом пояснения, потом вопрос-ответ. Не успела понять, что не поняла и не записала.

----------


## Инга Че

А восемь контр факторов?

----------


## Нико

> А восемь контр факторов?


Так в цитате всё есть. Вы чем читаете?))))

----------


## Инга Че

> Странно, что Вы не поняли это из его лекции).


Да и вообще как-то сначала всё понятно, потом он уезжает и вопросы, вопросы. Ваще он обаяшка, жаль что монах  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Я конспектировала, а по условию процесса сначала читают, наверно, абзац, потом пояснения, потом вопрос-ответ. Не успела понять, что не поняла и не записала.


Дак я и советую: прежде чем слушать монаха из Кузбасса, сначала бы Ламрим весь прочитать).

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Так в цитате всё есть. Вы чем читаете?))))


О, ая дура, не поняла.

----------


## Нико

> Да и вообще как-то сначала всё понятно, потом он уезжает и вопросы, вопросы. Ваще он обаяшка, жаль что монах


Понято). Обаяшка, потому и девушки на учения так и идут.... И не слушают, а больше смотрят))).

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Дак я и советую: прежде чем слушать монаха из Донбасса, сначала бы Ламрим весь прочитать).


Так нельзя же. Сначала послушать надо, а потом самой читать. Или нет?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Сосредоточение достигается посредством устранения пяти изъянов, от которых существуют восемь противоядий. В труде Майтрейи «Различение срединного пути и крайностей» сказано:
> 
> Оно возникает вследствие применения восьми
> Деяний (противоядий), устраняющих пять изъянов.
> В чем заключаются эти пять изъянов? Вот они:
> 
> 1. Лень.
> 2. Отсутствие памяти о наставлениях, то есть забывчивость по отношению к объекту медитации.
> 
> ...


А восемь противоядий и восемь контрфакторов это одно и тоже?

----------


## Нико

> А восемь противоядий и восемь контрфакторов это одно и тоже?


Да, просто Ваш лама предпочёл их назвать "контрфакторами". )

----------


## Нико

> Так нельзя же. Сначала послушать надо, а потом самой читать. Или нет?


Сначала прочесть, а потом послушать: совпадает ли первоисточник с лекцией. )

----------

Дубинин (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Сначала прочесть, а потом послушать: совпадает ли первоисточник с лекцией. )


А. Ну ладно.

----------


## Инга Че

> Да, просто Ваш лама предпочёл их назвать "контрфакторами". )


А может перевод такой? Вот, кстати фотка книги https://vk.com/lamrimchenmo?z=photo2...ll-73032355_37

----------


## Инга Че

Где взять текст уровни шравак?

----------


## Нико

Ууу, у вас чёткий учитель, грамотный. Поздравляю!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2016), Вольдемар (09.01.2016), Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

> Ууу, у вас чёткий учитель, грамотный. Поздравляю!


Знаете его?

----------


## Нико

> Знаете его?


Говорила с ним минут 5 назад).

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

Вы в Ленинске-Кузнецком?

----------


## Нико

> Вы в Ленинске-Кузнецком?


Не, я в Москве. Но учитель Ваш быстро перечислил пять изъянов в шаматхе, а Вы вот его (про эти изъяны) не услышали на лекции. В следующий раз надо лучше слушать, а то он Ламрим уже заканчивает комментировать в вашем городе!

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

Пять преткновений, наверно?

----------


## Инга Че

> Не, я в Москве. Но учитель Ваш быстро перечислил пять изъянов в шаматхе, а Вы вот его (про эти изъяны) не услышали на лекции. В следующий раз надо лучше слушать, а то он Ламрим уже заканчивает комментировать в вашем городе!


Пять преткновений, наверно?

----------


## Нико

> Пять преткновений, наверно?


Ну хоть как назовите, но их ровно пять))).

----------

Инга Че (09.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так нельзя же. Сначала послушать надо, а потом самой читать. Или нет?


Дак _лунг_  уже получили, и объяснение, теперь можно и читать.  :Smilie: 

Всётаки дошла до нас традиция получать лунг на текст, затем объяснения, и лишь потом по мере практической необходимости читать  :Kiss: 

Поклон и Спасибо дост. Еше Лег Цог !

----------

Инга Че (10.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (11.01.2016)

----------


## Инга Че

Коллеги! Вы давали ссылки на скачивания Ламрима в ПДФ. Не смогла найти. Дайте еще раз.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ссылки на скачивания Ламрима в ПДФ


http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...amrim/lamrim1/

http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...amrim/lamrim2/

http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...amrim/lamrim3/

http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...amrim/lamrim4/

http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...amrim/lamrim5/

----------

Инга Че (10.01.2016)

----------

